# Scientist with Creative Tendencies



## Jessie Belle (Apr 3, 2011)

Howdy! I'm Jess, 31, scientist with creative tendencies. I have finally decided it's time to write my book, but think I should practice a little first as I haven't written creatively (except for poetry) since I was in school! I feel the urge to share some of my experiences in a semi-autobiographical account of my unsheltered life. My first (very) short story is called 'Gaia's Theory', and I posted it in the last hour. I'd love some feedback / advice. Thanks peeps! x​


----------



## Gumby (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi Jess, glad you've joined us. Welcome.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Apr 3, 2011)

Greetings, Jess! Welcome to the site.


----------



## Nickie (Apr 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forums, Jess.



Nickie


----------

